# Are your dogs allowed on the furniture?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you allow your dogs on the couches, chairs, beds? Helena is allowed on everything. And every morning when my S/O leaves for work she takes the liberty upon herself to crawl up in bed with me. She sleeps in her crate but we don't close the door on it.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we only have two of our dogs in the house... tyson and pheonix... they are aloud on the couch and bed.. the only time they arent is if we are eatin


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes mine are on everything  but now we want to buy new couches so trying to get them in the habit of not jumping on furniture {a problem we caused I know} the only ones regularly on the bed now is luna and crush who usually sleeps with us at the foot of the bed lol.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Our dogs are allowed on our sofa and loveseat but they just don't like being on our bed oddly enough...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

When Helena was a pup, she used to get crazy zoomies on the bed. lol She would dig, and I thought it was funny til I noticed she ripped a whole in the sheets. Then she started to tear up and eat our foam mattress topper... lol Glad we broke her of all that.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Our dogs are allowed on our sofa and loveseat but they just don't like being on our bed oddly enough...


your lucky!!!!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually wish they'd sleep in bed with me...id rather have them in bed with me than having to lock them in their kennels all night


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet isn't allowed on anything, and he is really good about it luckily. Ever since I got him when he was a puppy, I didn't allow him on the couch or bed, so I think it's just kinda natural to him. Every once in a rare while I will let him sleep with me, like when my BF is out of town, because I just feel safer that way. If he hears any little noise, he wakes me up. We've tried letting him sleep with us, but he kicks and rolls around in his sleep, just like a little kid, and it keeps us up. So the only time he can be in the bed is when I'm the only other one in it, because there's enough room for him to roll around (it's a king size) lol :roll:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My parents don't like Dakota on the couch so that's a no. But if it were up to me, he'd be allowed on everything.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Not in my house! By allowing a dog on the furniture and bringing them up to your level it can become a dominance issue. I have seen and heard to many stories of people having those issues with all kinds of dogs. I have no problems if anyone else does it, it's just a rule in my house.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope, Santino is only allowed on my bed if i call him up. He likes the rugs i have bought him around the house rug by my bed, rug by couch , rug under dining table and rug in the garage yep he chills with me when i'm working on my car, too bad he isn't a better assistant but he keeps me company and watches for unwanted snoopers around the house and we have a few i guess that's good enuff could have used him when i was dropped the trans to replace my clutch 2 weeks ago....:hammer:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of it causing dominance issues @[email protected] but it makes sense I suppose...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol has free reign of the house


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The dominance issue does make sense. I have not had Helena show any signs of "dominating" her spot. She knows "OFF" means "OFF" And she will get up reluctantly... lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I have never seen or heard of it causing dominance issues @[email protected] but it makes sense I suppose...


I'm new to bullys but not new to the dog world. Have had dogs all my life and none were ever allowed on furniture. I was a groomer, vet tech, and worked around some OB trainers off and on for years. I know for a fact that it can cause dominance issues and it has nothing to do with certain breeds. I have a neighbor whose golden started acting out when being on couches and beds growling and baring teeth. Once she stopped letting her dog do what it wanted to the dominance issue stopped. Of course consitent and persisitent training helped alot.

I also know this lady I work with who loves animals and she thinks I am mean because I don't let my dog sleep in my bed or on the couch. This lady has three dogs small to medium sized who take over her bed and have bitten her daughter for coming on the bed. Her daughter is 20 years old but still a bite is a bite. When her dogs are off the bed and at floor level they are fine. I keep telling her what she needs to do but she won't listen. Her dogs run her house and have no discipline. If your dog is welcomed to come on your bed or other furniture that's cool.....but it should be on your terms not the dogs. Your the pack leader,,,,,remember :roll:


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

daisy is on the couch all the time. but the bed is off limits


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Maggie and Jake are allowed everywhere, but there's no playing or roughhousing on my bed. My bed is for relaxing and sleeping. OMG - you should see the riots they have on the guest bed, though!

My favorite place to see them sit is on a windowseat/bench I built over the radiator in the front room. It's pretty and no one else ever sits there. They take advantage of the view and look adorable in silhouette turning their heads this way and that in synchronization.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs used to be on everything until sheets started getting ripped and new furniture was purchased. Oh and it was cute when it was just Ginnie sleeping at the foot of my bed but once Beene joined the party it became a different story. Beene is a cuddler and waking up at night to a 70 pound dog laying spread out across your chest isn't very pleasant. It was cute but I would seriously wake up because I couldn't breathe! Luckily I was able to break that habit without much effort to be honest.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

The3rd said:


> My dogs used to be on everything until sheets started getting ripped and new furniture was purchased. Oh and it was cute when it was just Ginnie sleeping at the foot of my bed but once Beene joined the party it became a different story. Beene is a cuddler and waking up at night to a 70 pound dog laying spread out across your chest isn't very pleasant. It was cute but I would seriously wake up because I couldn't breathe! Luckily I was able to break that habit without much effort to be honest.


I had a cat years and years ago that was sleeping on my chest while I was asleep. I would wake up every morning all stiff and having trouble getting a deep breath. I finally woke up one night and figured out why I felt like crap every morning.

Oh, and we got new furniture a few months ago (including a cream colored loveseat) and I was considering keeping the dogs off the furniture but I knew I wouldn't be able to get my husband to be consistent with that so instead I bought a bunch of Kirkland pet throws. They're awesome! And if anyone "important" comes to visit (lol) I can just quickly toss them into the storage area under the chaise. So far so good.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

nope. We have pretty expensive furniture so they're not allowed on it. The dogs are good about it they never get on. We would carry them as puppies on the couch and loveseats but once they're too big they're not allowed on. Occasionally once in a great while which has only been once lol I let Ashes sit on me on the loveseat.


----------



## peachesmommy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep my dog is allowed on the furniture. Most of the time it's wherever I'm sitting is where she wants to be. She will claw her way up into my lap and contenedly sit there. Same thing if I'm on the bed. She will claw her way up onto the bed and flop down as close as possible with a big sigh. I don't feel it's creating dominance with her as I can say off and she will climb off immediately. And I say claw to get up on things because she literally has to grab with her front claws and pull herself up. She can't jump on things anymore..not sure why.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I read that letting a dog sleep in your bed, makes them feel like they are with their litter mates again. So they feel that you are their equal. Which could equate to dominance issues. Helena has never growled at me and if she did... I'd beat that "you know what" haha


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine are allowed on everything. They also have their own furniture/bedrooms. We just say get on your couch/bed and they move. I just walked in the front room and my husband was using Beastley as a pillow and he was quite content with that.lol. However if Fat Boy is on my king size bed he won't allow my husband on it or should I say he will keep stretching out and kicking him until he gets up and goes to the couch. If we tell him to go to your bed he will leave though and sneak up when we are asleep and widdle his way between us.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs always have been allowed on everything. They do know stay off and will do so if told no problem


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> .
> 
> 
> > If we tell him to go to your bed he will leave though and sneak up when we are asleep and widdle his way between us.


haha that part sounds like Helena, on the weekend when my S/O is home, I will wake up, but I'm in the middle with no where to move... and burning up hot! lol


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Cairo only stays on one corner of the sectional, and never in the bed, i call him up to my bed when i go to sleep and i'll wake up in the middle of the night and hes either in his bed or on his corner of the couch. he never goes anywhere else on the couch except his little corner. sometimes ill be sad that he doesnt wanna sleep with me that ill come and cuddle to him on the chase and then realize it was a bad idea when i wake up with a paw or foot on my face LOL.. aside from that, he respects my furniture and my house so its a reward for him to have a corner.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah we dont have the room for a dog bed except for in our bedroom and Riley's room. so he's allowed on the couche's. thats usually where he sleeps at night lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Whit isn't allowed on the couches, but sometimes I will let him on the foot of my bed whenever I'm feeling lazy and hit the snooze on my alarm in the morning. But he has a special blanket, so when the blanket is out, he's allowed up and if it isn't then he can't come up.

Sometimes when I go shower, I forget to take the blanket off, so when I come back to my room, he's back up there lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it helps that most of us here have dogs who know an "off" command or similar... my dogs would never show their teeth or growl because they enjoy people sitting with them on the couches @[email protected] mostly because humans make really nice heated pillows lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope mine are not allowed on anything.I have carpet and rugs so they can sleep on that.Plus they have blankets in their crates so they won't be uncomfortable in there.
The only time I let one on my bed is when I first get a small puppy.Then I will let it sleep with either me or my daughter for about the first week so it feels more at home with us at first.But then it's to the crate at night for it.
Pretty Girl is the only one that I don't close her crate up at night.She's supposed to sleep in there but when I wake up in the morning and I'm on the way to my daughters room to wake her up I can hear Pretty Girl hurry up and jump off her bed and get in her crate like she's been in there all night.:hammer:


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

for my dog mi casa is sucasa ;]


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When we first moved into the new house Ecko was only allowed on my couch, not my GF's, then we put a sheet on the chaise portion of it so he could sit with me, then we ended up putting sheets all over it so he can sit with her or the kids if I'm not home. He usually stays on the chaise side since his warm blanket is there. He has his own bed next to my side of the bed, but when Dawn gets up for work he hops up to keep me warm until my alarm clock goes off. He's to chill to try to take over anything, much less space. LOL!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

China is allowed on whatever but shes turning 9 and has earned it.. Meek is still young and hasnt earned that priviledge yet


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Not in my house! By allowing a dog on the furniture and bringing them up to your level it can become a dominance issue. I have seen and heard to many stories of people having those issues with all kinds of dogs. I have no problems if anyone else does it, it's just a rule in my house.


Agree :goodpost:
Rocky Now Growls if you try and get him Off what he's on...Bed/Couch Etc...It sets me NUTS !!
I learned my Lesson, NO PUPPIES on FURNITURE NOW..


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Missy gets free range of the house. She knows that if she is told to get off, it means get off and she does not fight it. Also if we are in bed she will only come up if she is invited by us.  She is spoiled


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzo takes over pretty much everything in the house lol I'm pretty sure her favorite thing to do is wait for me to get up and then steal my spot on the couch so I have to sit RIGHT next to her lol .. She'll do it all day if I dont yell at her for it .


----------

